# Winsock Provider Catalogue problem



## juha644 (Jan 11, 2008)

Browsers don't work, they time out before finding anywhere. LAN Internet connection otherwise fine, connected, sending and receiving.

Diagnostic gives the following message:

"Windows has detected a problem with the Winsock provider catalog on this
computer. This catalog allows programs to communicate with this computer
across the network. Would you like Windows to reset the catalog to the
default configuration? This computer might need to be restarted to restore
network connectivity."

'Yes' to reset default config. Message to restart. 

after re-start, still nothing.

tried Winsock XP Fix -no success.

tried commands:
- netsh winsock reset catalog
- netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt

no success. 

I'm running out of ideas and after googling around I haven't found anything I haven't tried yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

You can either spend more time troubleshooting this problem, or you can just backup and format your computer.....and be back in business within a few hours.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing you have some application or process that is corrupting the LSP stack.

If you boot in safe mode with networking and run the fixes, does this still happen?


----------



## juha644 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, but you've lost me there a bit as I am out of depth with these kinds of issues, I've ran something called LSP Fix, which didn't make a difference. Is there some other fix commands etc I could try?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

JohnWill meant to boot in SAFE MODE WITH NETWORKING and do the XP SP2 repairs you mentioned:

netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt

skinnywhiteboy is suggesting the sure way--backup all data, make sure you have access to your chipset and other drivers, format the hard disk, reinstall Windows, get all Microsoft critical updates, restore your data and reinstall your applications.


----------



## clannie (Aug 29, 2005)

I had the same problem and windows detected same, but after fixing winsock still couldn't connect to IE.Remembered that before all this occurred I had done a Spybot scan, turned out it was something in the hosts file that was blocking IE. I tried a backup restore from Spybot and everything was then back to normal after 3 days of going round in circles. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## clannie (Aug 29, 2005)

Or Just system restore incase it is something blocking IE.nothing to lose


----------

